# New here



## Will087 (Apr 1, 2020)

I just got a new betta. I was told it was a black dragon halfmoon plakat but I'm not sure could someone verify this for me


----------



## Mr Grumpy (Feb 28, 2020)

He is a Plakat, he looks like a dragon scale, He could be a HM, overall hes a nice looking fish.


General information.

Dragon scale Bettas are prone to Diamond eye 

Diamond eye is where the scales begin to grow and cover the eye and causes blindness. Do not panic even if it happens your Betta will still lead a perfectly healthy happy life.


----------



## Will087 (Apr 1, 2020)

That's good to here and I just found out about diamond eye yesterday that's why I asked about him


----------



## Mr Grumpy (Feb 28, 2020)

Just in case start training your Betta now.

Get a small bell or click your fingers gently near the tank and then feed him but always feed him in the same spot and get him used to taking food from you finger by placing it in front of his mouth, dont worry it will only take a week or so to train him, this way if it happens he will be easy to feed,


----------



## Will087 (Apr 1, 2020)

Alright and thanks for the advice


----------



## Mr Grumpy (Feb 28, 2020)

I would love to feed my Betta like that but as hes a giant and has a huge mouth and a voracious appetite Im afraid he might eat my finger too.


----------



## Will087 (Apr 1, 2020)

😂😂 I have a mustard gas betta too. I had him for about a 1mth and a half


----------



## Fish 4 sale ¢50 a fish. (Sep 30, 2019)

Very nice form!


----------



## Will087 (Apr 1, 2020)

Thanks


----------



## Rana (Apr 27, 2013)

Lovely fish!

Looks like you posted in the wrong forum section though, so I'm going to ping a mod to see if they'll move it- we have a whole section for photos where more people will see your bettas. 

@Veloran or @Rainbo or another mod, please~


----------



## Will087 (Apr 1, 2020)

Ok 👍


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Welcome to the Forum!

Good news is that, IME, your boy doesn't look to be the type to get Diamond/Snake Eye. I've probably had three dozen or more DS and the only one that developed Diamond eye was my first who, at this age, already had a bit of scale growth over his eye.

Any Betta can go blind so it's a good idea to do as Mr. Grumpy said and always feed in the same spot. This is good for well-sighted Betta in a community tank: Feed them in one corner and drop food for their tank mates in the opposite.


----------

